# Let's talk black powder



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 25, 2009)

I love shooting my black powder guns. I have two colt replicas and three black powder rifles. Only one of those rifles is a modern in line type. I finally broke down and decided I wanted one with that little bit more range and knock down power. got a used Omega 50 cal. I might break down a put a scope on that one. I have a T/C Renegade in 54cal. It's a very accurate weopon until u try to use shockwaves or some of those sabots. I know it's not got the rifling for those bullets, but I had to try. I load it up as full as the manufacturer recommends 110 grains of FFg and shoot the T/C conicals that are as big as ur thumb. Laid up on the hood of the truck and a sleeping bag under the forestock at 50 yds a three shot group leaves one ragged hole. I can shoot this gun better than I can shoot my 30/06. I believe it's b/c I wobble since I got run over in april 2000 and I wobble less with the heavy hexagonal barrel on the T/C Renegade.  

Those B/P pistols are real  fun to me. Most any idiot can put a cartridge in a gun and pull the trigger. It takes a real idiot to measure the powder and seat a ball into the cylinder of a B/P revolver. The roar and all that smoke make the clean up  well worth while. 
that clean up is not near as bad a chore as folks make it out to be. U don't need solvent soapy hot water is all the solvent u need. I just take mine apart and soak for 30 mins or so scrub the residue out and dry em in the oven. That drives the wifey up a wall. I stay in the dog house alot.

So all u B/P enthusiasts please come forward, state ur name and repeat after me I am a B/P junky.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 25, 2009)

I guess I is a junky and I guess I have my son hooked. I gave him an 1858 Remington clone and he has been wearing it around the house lately.

We dont have anything spectacular. The son has that Pietta 1858 and a CVA Bobcat in 50 cal and I have a Traditions Deerhunter flintlock and a Ruger Old Army. We really need to shoot them soon as they are still loaded from our last hunting trip... I use hot soapy water and rub em up good with borebutter on the first night then clean em with some BP solvent and rub em down with borebutter the next two nights. I dunno why but since my army time I clean em three times before I put em away good.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 26, 2009)

These aren't spectacular by any means and as u can see from the pix I need to get the dremel out with the polishing discs and polish that brass. The top one is a 36 cal I bought a few years ago. The bottom one is a 44 and I bought it from a GON forum member just a few weeks ago. I don't even know who manufactured these. I am jealous of you though I've been wanting a Ruger Old Army for years.


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 26, 2009)

BP is really fun to shoot, loud bang, smoke cloud and big hole. Who doesn't love that? I've got a Pietta 1858, TC Hawken, CVA Wolf and a Knight Revolution.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 26, 2009)

I am stuck in the BP world...well sort of

I dont shoot the older stuffers, but only shoot my TC Encore inline when in the woods with a long gun


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 26, 2009)

there is just something about doing it the way our ancestors did it that appeals to my senses.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 26, 2009)

Hawg be careful with them brass framed revolvers. I ruined the one I owned some years ago by shooting it with as much powder as I could stuff in it all the time. I may have helped by hanging off the loading lever as well....


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 26, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Hawg be careful with them brass framed revolvers. I ruined the one I owned some years ago by shooting it with as much powder as I could stuff in it all the time. I may have helped by hanging off the loading lever as well....



Yeah, I'll be sure to only load enough to do the job without having to hang off the loading lever. Man, u crack me up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

I like em purty well...


----------



## Gote Rider (Mar 28, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> These aren't spectacular by any means and as u can see from the pix I need to get the dremel out with the polishing discs and polish that brass. The top one is a 36 cal I bought a few years ago. The bottom one is a 44 and I bought it from a GON forum member just a few weeks ago. I don't even know who manufactured these. I am jealous of you though I've been wanting a Ruger Old Army for years.



For cleaning the brass on my pistols I use never-dull. It will make them look new again. And to clean my barrel and cylinder I use glass cleaner with ammonia its fast and cleans them very good.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 30, 2009)

what is this never dull u speak of and where can I find it?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 30, 2009)

Hawg I forgot to mention you need to be sure and use an wad or some "crisco" when loadin them thangs. Ya don't want a crossfire sitiation and multiple chambers goin boom in ya hand. Only happened to me once I swar sir.


----------



## bigbrannew (Mar 30, 2009)

i am a BP junkie, the only gun that i can always trust to fire is my ole CVA!!!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 1, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Hawg I forgot to mention you need to be sure and use an wad or some "crisco" when loadin them thangs. Ya don't want a crossfire sitiation and multiple chambers goin boom in ya hand. Only happened to me once I swar sir.


o I guess u did not notice that wad of t/c bore butter on the 36cal. I need to buy some crisco or kill a bear. o yeah there's a pic of m y Omega. tHE TINY PIC IN THE MIDDLE IS A 50 CAL TRADITIONS i PUT TOGETHER FROM A KIT. The tiny pic in the bottom is my 54 cal T/C Renegade.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hawg sir, I did see that wad of bore butter...

I unnerstans bar grees wit some honneycom do tha betta job but ya gotta du whut ya gotta du.

I built a CVA rifle back in the 80's I sure do wish I still had. (some theif got it) I might still have a CVA derringer, if not that mean ole theif got it too...


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Since my origional post*

I picked up the two italian Pietta Remington  replicas in my avatar and today the UPS man delivered two Ruger Old Army 45 cal cap and ball revolvers.


----------



## pnome (Apr 27, 2009)

I gotta say, my cap n' ball is my favorite firearm.  Wish I could shoot it more often.





All my BP gear





Pietta Colt 1860 Army .44
Cabelas Hawken Carbine .50


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 4, 2009)

*risen from the dead*



pnome said:


> I gotta say, my cap n' ball is my favorite firearm.  Wish I could shoot it more often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 4, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> I gotta get my hinny to the range in the next day or two. Wish this rain would let up so the red clay would dry up and I wouldn't bust my hinny trying to walk around out there.




may wanna give it a few days


----------



## pnome (May 4, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Shoot it then, go to the range and shoot it till ya get tired of reloading.




It's not the reloading that gets tiresome, it's the 70+ mile drive to the nearest public outdoor range.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 4, 2009)

Love my Black Powder!!!  Love my Bow and Modern Firearm too...  

This years weapon of choice - CVA Magnum Pro .50 Cal, 29" Nickel Bbl, 150 Grains of Black Horn 209 under a .270 Platinum Powerbelt...  Woo Wee...  







Takes me back to a simpler day...  Oh and extends my Deer Rifle Season too...

I am still trying to sell this Pedersoli Howdah Hunter - 






(Shameless Plug) It's currently posted on Gunbroker for $450.00... 

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=128377609

Looking to get a cap and ball, prefer a ROA but will go with a reconfigured colt or 1858...

Ron


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 4, 2009)

Marlin 444 what happened to the ROA you got after you sold me that Pietta 1858?

I have been looking to pick up another ROA but don't want to pay what they have been getting. The wife isn't interested in me getting another one at much of any price...

Pnome sir I can understand the drive thing. I hate to drive that far myself only to shoot for a couple of hours before having to leave. I am between you and that range so next time you are thinking of heading in that direction give me a shout I may want to join you.

Don't think I ever get tired of burnin black. Might have to take a break to eat or what not....


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 5, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Marlin 444 what happened to the ROA you got after you sold me that Pietta 1858?
> 
> I have been looking to pick up another ROA but don't want to pay what they have been getting. The wife isn't interested in me getting another one at much of any price...
> 
> ...



Prolly six or seven toys between them...  I do not fall in love with machines - Cars, Guns and the like are machines... Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the snot out of them, they just come and go!!!

Got a line on a swapa deal for a ROA so I hope that pans out...  

Something new just keep's catching my eye...  

Ron


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 5, 2009)

Well I guess I can understand that. But seems to me you had some dang fine machines and didn't keep em long enough to enjoy em...


----------



## mjfrawg (May 11, 2009)

do have a musket to swape or sell


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 11, 2009)

mjfrawg said:


> do have a musket to swape or sell



If I were lookin to buy or trade for a musket, I'd first try a wanted post in the s&s sub forum.


----------

